# 18 month old just bit through lip anything I should know about caring for it??



## 77589 (Mar 7, 2007)

18 month old just bit through lip anything I should know about caring for it??
Hopefully one of you mamas has experience with this

xpost in health and healing


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Nothing to worry about, really.

My dd (now 7) tripped on the stairs when she was about 3 and her tooth right right through her lip. Looked like a little piercing, actually. Poor kid! I just kept her mouth clean by making sure she drank plenty of water after eating. We were gentle when brushing teeth, too.

My 20 mo old has had a major mouth injury 3 times in as many months (just a few days ago was the most recent one) and we're doing the same thing for him. Plenty of water after meals and gentle teeth brushing.


----------



## 77589 (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks! it was a pretty good chunk out of her face at first, but when it finally stopped bleeding it looks like its coming back together really well.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

The mouth injuries freak me out completely. So much blood!!! Once they stop gushing, though, it's always been better than I initially thought.

Ds2's most recent injury was when ds1 (9 yrs) accidentally kneed him in the face. Ds2 has a jagged tooth (getting fixed next week) and it cut his lip up badly. It's still swollen a little bit but is healing well.


----------



## 77589 (Mar 7, 2007)

yeah, it really scared me at first between all the blood and the large dark bruise that was starting to come up, but it looks so much better today.


----------



## nikkiethridge (May 6, 2008)

Poor baby! I would just watch out for infection, we used tea tree oil on DS lip when he busted it. I swear they heal so quickly though!


----------



## kalimay (May 25, 2005)

I once called the doctor on a cut through the lip and one thing she said was if the cut was on the line of the lip it should be stitched.


----------



## 77589 (Mar 7, 2007)

This is well above the lip on the outside, not sure exactly where it is on the inside cause she won't let me look at it too close. Her smile is lopsided right now







poor thing


----------



## dm_0623 (Jul 14, 2009)

Poor kid! It sounds like things are healing up well- web site tip for you: www.AfterTheInjury.org. It's from The Children's Hospital of Philadelphia and has some tips on pain and injury care.

Hope she's on the mend!


----------



## 77589 (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for the link! I'm sure I will need it again


----------

